# /D: Embarrassing question



## luoto (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi..

Was looking at a Canon 7D (used) today with a view of buying this as a second body to my 5d3 that comes into my hot sticky hands (!) on Friday. My 600d is sold and packaged up.

Here is the embarrassing part (or user error) but is there some magic button or sequence to get auto focussing on when not in "green" auto mode? I tried in AV and TV modes with my own 70-200 II lens and it just did not auto focus in those modes. The "AV Drive" button did not seem to make a difference and there was no guidebook to guide me. I have the unit here on a loan to see if it suits me so I have chance to try and head slapping "doh" solutions. 

My 600D did not demand any different behaviours and that seemed to AF. I have reset all camera settings and it did the same strange behaviour on default. 

So, with a possible red face, I am here to humbly ask I am doing something wrong, unintuitative or should I RTFA (if I get the unit, of course I would). 

In any case all the obvious things are checked (or so I hope)....

Yours..

Red Faced Luoto


----------



## fugu82 (Sep 18, 2012)

Might it be set to back-button focus?


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 18, 2012)

There is a setting on the 7D when you can set the behaviors of the shutter button, back focus button, etc... Check that to see what starts the AF drive... I dont have my 7d in front of me so I cant tell you exactly what custom fuction it is, but it's there... with that setting you can set which button starts metering, focus, shutter, etc... IF all else fails, in the custom functions, you should have an option to clear all custom functions... that's a good place to start to default it back to factory settings so you can program it to work the way you want it set up to be.


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 18, 2012)

As others have said, the camera was probably set so that you must push the "AF On" button on the back of the camera for AF to start. Some people prefer to separate focusing from light metering, both of which happen by default when you half-press the shutter button. When set this way, you can aim the camera at your subject and press AF On to focus, then recompose the shot and touch the shutter to light meter the scene as recomposed before taking the picture.


----------



## luoto (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks. I will check this in the morning as the camera is in my office. I had first tried resetting the three C settings per the menu and then I did a "reset all" settings that allegedly was accepted. So, we shall see what a fresh head, good advice from you fine fellows, and the first few cups of morning coffee can deliver. I shall update


----------



## swampler (Sep 19, 2012)

You can always download the manual from Canon.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d#BrochuresAndManuals


----------



## luoto (Sep 20, 2012)

OK resetting the camera a second time made no difference and something is not "clicking" to let me change the behaviour of the shutter button to focus AS well. The rear button does focus but the user screens are not so clear. Here was quite helpful but I guess I must ask a dealer what the magic incantations.

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/backbutton_af_article.shtml

Thanks, at least I know there's no fault now in any case. I downloaded the 7D manual as well, not that it is that clear and helpful (it is fine if you know what you are already reading, a bit like looking at a telescope from the wrong end).


----------



## Viggo (Sep 20, 2012)

Is your lens set to AF?

Does the lens AF on another body?


----------



## luoto (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes to both (I double and tripled checked that). 

The lens on the 7D will focus if you press the back "af on" button, but reading the vague programming instructions to allegedly let me make the shutter release button focus also (reverting behaviour) did not seem to work when going through the vague menu options for custom behaviour. It might be a language or translation issue. Why the heck they didn't just put a "Shutter button" behaviour=take picture, y/n; focus y/n; compose y/n...

Oh well seeing the dealer on Friday anyway. Reading the Canon papers I can see the possible benefits but I am just concerned that it is hard to relearn years of "reflex action". I will persevere in any case to get to use the new function when not shooting in the automatic mode. 

I should not fear the future ! Thank you, all.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 20, 2012)

This might sound silly but: do you have a CF card in? The camera may have No AF when no CF card present Enabled. I had this problem few weeks back when I tried to purchase a 70-200. The seller had brought his 5DII but didn't had the CF card and the AF wouldn't work giving us both palpitations (me because I really liked the lens and it was a great deal). Hope it works out for you!


----------



## luoto (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep. Card in. I tried all the obvious things. 

So things "work". Now I know what I was doing wrong.

The only thing I can't do is reprogramme it so shutter button would AF when in a creative mode. I will try to live with this restriction as in some ways it felt the AF was faster when zooming around my office. I suspect, I am trying to convince myself of the value of this function  
Have a nice day and thanks again.


----------



## Markus (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello. Try this step by step.

Turn your camera on (duh)

Select one of the PSAM modes

Press the Q button

Use the joystick to navigate to the bottom right selection called Custom Controls (looks like a camera with antennas on the right side)

Press Set

Notice that one of ten selections is being selected on the right side, If it isn't already selected select the top left selection corresponding to the shutter button on the image displayed on screen (or press the picture style button to reset *all* the settings)

Press Set

Toggle the selection to the leftmost option called AF and metering start

Press Set 

Exit the menu



This is the same menu one can access through the custom menus but this is a simpler approach. Hope this helps.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 20, 2012)

I would just go into the menu ... the rightmost yellow "Tool" tab ... all the way don .. second item from the bottom ... "RESET ALL CAMERA SETTINGS" ... that should do the trick.

EOS 7D AF can be activated by half-pressing shutter button in absolutely all modes ... green, P, Av,Tv, M, B ... no problem. It was just set differently - to back AF - by previous owner.


----------



## luoto (Sep 20, 2012)

AvTvM: I had tried that several times and the lens does NOT focus in AV mode, for example, pressing shutter down half way. Both with an old 1.x firmware and the latest 2.0.3. In AV mode after "clear all camera settings" the only way to get focus automatically is with the AF-ON button.

Markus: Thank you. For some reason you got through the fog. Please report to Canon HQ to help write their documentation! Even after the reset all settings, it was still sitting in the stage you described, so I needed to make the change.

Now I can perhaps learn the new function and when I forget to press the AF ON button, it is there in shutter as a safety catch for now.

Thank you again!


----------

